# Is icubemart a trusted seller?



## SpacePanda15 (Jul 5, 2011)

Is icubemart a trusted seller? Do they get their orders in in time? They seem to have better prices then most places so I was going to buy the V-cube 5x5-7x7 from them, in addition to the Zhanchi and the Type FIII.

I'm mainly concerned about the V-cubes getting here in time, so I was wondering if peopl with [ast experiences with them can help me. Also, if anyone has a better store to buy the V-cubes from, pleass tell me. I'm not going to get them from the V-cube website because of their high shipping.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 5, 2011)

Yes, their shipping is pretty fast and they are friendly and trusted.


----------



## SpacePanda15 (Jul 5, 2011)

Are their shipping times reasonable?


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jul 5, 2011)

SpacePanda15 said:


> Are their shipping times reasonable?


 
They usually ship within 2-3 days.


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 5, 2011)

Trust us, they are a definitely one of the top (cubing) stores out there.


----------



## SpacePanda15 (Jul 5, 2011)

Thank you! I'm happy I found them.


----------



## Tall5001 (Jul 5, 2011)

Speedcubeshop CubeDepot and ICubemart are i think the best cubing store in the world. ICM processes your order usually hours after you order. And ships the next day. If you live in the USA it usually 3-5 days. One of the bes customer service's out there also!


----------



## RaresB (Jul 5, 2011)

I totally agree with TALL.
For me ICM and CUBE DEPOT are the best stores I prefer them to Speedcubeshop


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 5, 2011)

Izovires shop is one of the best, they aren't offering much right now but I like ordering from them. Fast shipping.


----------



## Drake (Jul 5, 2011)

Like tall said both are good, but icubemart is the newest it they made a good reputation very very fast, and yeah it's a really good cubing store, and i am not just saying that cause i am the admin there lol . And if your not satiffied from your order, for certain reason, it's probably cause your the guy with the less luck in the world lol.


----------



## Mike Crozack (Jul 5, 2011)

in my personal experience, icubemart has higher shipping costs (i live in canada though,) but it arrived in 6 days, which is the fastest anything has shipped to me.


----------



## cobe (Jul 6, 2011)

Mike Crozack said:


> in my personal experience, icubemart has higher shipping costs (i live in canada though,) but it arrived in 6 days, which is the fastest anything has shipped to me.


 

There is only $3.50 shipping charge to Canada for a Zhanchi.


----------



## Drake (Jul 6, 2011)

Yeah but for 3 cubes, not big cubes, it's 11$, i don't know if it's paypal that calculate the shipping the wrong way, tought.


----------



## Vinny (Jul 6, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Izovires shop is one of the best, they aren't offering much right now but I like ordering from them. Fast shipping.


 
I disagree. I remember my first order there never even got shipped out. Obviously it wasn't a huge deal (all I really ordered was a 7x7 piece), but izovire didn't respond to any of the emails or messages that I had sent him over about a month's time.


----------



## RubikZz (Jul 6, 2011)

Does anyone know how fast the shipping is to The Netherlands.


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 6, 2011)

Vinny said:


> I disagree. I remember my first order there never even got shipped out. Obviously it wasn't a huge deal (all I really ordered was a 7x7 piece), but izovire didn't respond to any of the emails or messages that I had sent him over about a month's time.


 I contactes him to have him pit up godly guhong on ebay, and he responded and put ot up the next day!


----------



## Vinny (Jul 6, 2011)

RubikZz said:


> Does anyone know how fast the shipping is to The Netherlands.


 
"_Estimated shipping time: 7-10 business days_"

Quoted directly from the shipping tab on their website.


----------



## Drake (Jul 6, 2011)

RubikZz said:


> Does anyone know how fast the shipping is to The Netherlands.



From icubemart? Less then 2 weeks at less.


----------



## ImJustANubCuber (Jul 6, 2011)

its great, and IMO it deserves more customers. I only order from there, and it usually arrives the day after or a little bit more. Cubes come in perfect condition.


----------



## Tyjet66 (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm currently waiting on my first order from there (I ordered yesterday) but so far, from just the site and prices, I really like this shop.


----------



## DrJorge (Jul 6, 2011)

what country are you from, and what day did you order..

from my experiences they have shipped it with in hours and replied to my email fast


----------



## Drake (Jul 7, 2011)

xcuber said:


> i am live drive minutes 10 la i order 8 sunlight time cubemart they send package day later


 
Hmm, guess what? You are not the only one to order from icubemart. They don't check all the order, and pack the order they will take the less time. As soon that all the order before your order as been packed/shippedm they will take your order, be realistic.


----------



## Vinny (Jul 7, 2011)

xcuber said:


> i order 2 cube the same it say assemble and box on site. they police say their ship same day depend time and i order the morning


 
Did you order on a Sunday? The post office is closed Sunday.

And I'm sorry, but I can't understand ANYTHING you are saying.


----------



## Drake (Jul 7, 2011)

Yeah, but recently, he is busy, your not the only one the order, he can't pack your's first.


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jul 7, 2011)

xcuber said:


> i order tuesday post officy open . it no matter icubemart pack or no , icubemart shipped all one ? no? i think no cubemart go back post oficy alot time a day ship cube


 
???


----------



## Drake (Jul 7, 2011)

Your package was maybe not pack that day, your far to be the only one to order from there, and omg it's only one day.


----------



## Jungleterrain (Jul 7, 2011)

xcuber said:


> i order tuesday post officy open . it no matter icubemart pack or no , icubemart shipped all one ? no? i think no cubemart go back post oficy alot time a day ship cube


 
impatient and incomprehensible.


----------



## DrJorge (Jul 7, 2011)

*if he ships one day later thats pretty good...*

as i said before when i order it usually ships in the same day, but sometimes he can be busy or the post office could, and if he ships it one day after you order thats very good, actually. Other stores ship one day later at the least. Icubemart is the fastest to ship store no doubt about it...


----------



## Drake (Jul 7, 2011)

Hmm not really. My work is more in the forums of icubemart,etc. But i know what you mean, but in a sence you need to realistic. A lot of other personnes order from icubemart, and Jeffrey have a life outside hes store and cubing. Like other store, it's normal to be a little somme times, and i had talked with him like 1 week ago, and he said me that they were very very busy.


----------



## HumanDude (Jul 7, 2011)

xcuber said:


> no good service customer i order sunlight time for cubemarts they no ship until next day


 
Chill. He shipped it out the next day - so what? It's 1 day's difference. Also, did you factor in time zones?


----------



## iCubeTime (Jul 7, 2011)

xcuber said:


> As YOU said before, it usually ships for YOU on the same day. You seem to have completely missed my point. As I stated, I was merely recounting MY OWN experience with iCubeMart; what has that got to do with any of your experiences? iCubeMart's policy clearly states that they will ship one's package on the day that one orders, but it may be delayed IF you order too late in the day. As I earlier mentioned, I ordered early in the morning when he had ample time to tend to my order. Also, how does comparing iCubeMart to other stores mean it is a trusted seller and being busy does not excuse one to go against one's own implemented store policy.*


 
Excuse me, I never ever wrote that all orders will be shipped the day someone orders it. That's just physically impossible unless I had around 10 assistants, which I don't. So bottom line is, I never had a policy that I will ship out your cube on the exact same day you ordered. The policy is (this was taken DIRECTLY from the shipping policy): we will ship it as soon as possible. If we are busy, we might not be able to get to your order as soon as you wish because we have a handful of customers. I hope that you could get over that one day difference now because never did I state the policy. 

What's the name you used for your order, let me check when we shipped it out.


----------



## Vinny (Jul 7, 2011)

xcuber said:


> As YOU said before, it usually ships for YOU on the same day. You seem to have completely missed my point. As I stated, I was merely recounting MY OWN experience with iCubeMart; what has that got to do with any of your experiences? iCubeMart's policy clearly states that they will ship one's package on the day that one orders, but it may be delayed IF you order too late in the day. As I earlier mentioned, I ordered early in the morning when he had ample time to tend to my order. Also, how does comparing iCubeMart to other stores mean it is a trusted seller and being busy does not excuse one to go against one's own implemented store policy.*


 
Having him ship the next day is still fast shipping. I don't understand why you would recommend not buying from iCubeMart. Even if he ships the next day, Domestic shipping takes 2-5 business days, JUST LIKE the website says. Worst case scenario, you get it on the sixth day. I seriously don't understand the problem. If you don't recommend iCubeMart, have fun ordering from China and waiting 2-4 weeks for a package.

The only reason I would EVER recommend avoiding a store would be if my package was damaged or never arrived.


----------



## Drake (Jul 7, 2011)

Like i was saying, ok, wow one day after you odered somem store ship 5 day after -.-.


----------



## iCubeTime (Jul 7, 2011)

I want to thank everyone for backing me up because iCubeMart does try hard to ship out your order as soon as possible (that is the policy not "the same day"). I really appreciate your support and will continue to work hard to get your orders out in a timely manner


----------



## timeless (Jul 7, 2011)

iCubeTime said:


> I want to thank everyone for backing me up because iCubeMart does try hard to ship out your order as soon as possible (that is the policy not "the same day"). I really appreciate your support and will continue to work hard to get your orders out in a timely manner


 
were any orders shipped to canada during the strike?
btw dont forget about section c list from giveaway, im curious to take a look if i was close or not


----------



## Drake (Jul 7, 2011)

Xcuber, they can be busy sommetime? And thr thing that is diffrent with icubemart shipping cause, try to buy 5 cube4you core from cubedepot, and check the shipping price. Try to buy 5 from icubemart and check the price. Who win by far? Icubemart.


----------



## timeless (Jul 7, 2011)

Drake said:


> Xcuber, they can be busy sommetime? And thr thing that is diffrent with icubemart shipping cause, try to buy 5 cube4you core from cubedepot, and check the shipping price. Try to buy 5 from icubemart and check the price. Who win by far? Icubemart.


 
or if u dont mind waitting, just get it off lightake


----------



## Drake (Jul 7, 2011)

Yeah, but was just making an example. And i don't think xcuber would buy from their, they take like 5 day to ship .


----------



## Drake (Jul 7, 2011)

2 days? You never tought to order like 5- 1 week before the competition?


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jul 7, 2011)

Yes. It is one of the best stores in the world along with CubeDepot. They ship out very fast.


----------



## timeless (Jul 7, 2011)

Drake said:


> 2 days? You never tought to order like 5- 1 week before the competition?


 
even if i did, itll take a month cuz of the canada post strike


----------



## iCubeTime (Jul 7, 2011)

xcuber said:


> I'm sorry, but is this not your policy? : We will ship out your order either the day you ordered or the next day (depending on order day and time). I purchased exactly in the morning giving you sufficient time to package it along with other orders to drop off at your post office by the end of the day. Also, this is just straight out a lie.." The more cubes you buy, the less the shipping costs (doesn't have to be the same cube)." I calculated $19.80 for one cube, giving it approximately $3 for shipping. I calculated 2 cubes, approximately $6 for shipping. I have ordered from CubeDepot and the Oregon store and all of my orders arrived within 2 days and I live in the same state as iCubeMart.


 

Please give me your name and date of when you ordered so I can check your order


----------



## Drake (Jul 7, 2011)

Was talking to Xcuber and he don't live in Canada.


----------



## Drake (Jul 7, 2011)

xcuber said:


> The cube was not in stock. I am only expressing my personal experience. I have no idea why you guys are defending iCubeMart so much. If iCubeMart was really reliable, one negative feedback shouldn't hurt the store's reputation.


 

Completly an bigger case, but if somme one was saying that you rape kids, even if you are an good guy, do you think you reputation will be little shaked up?


----------



## timeless (Jul 7, 2011)

Drake said:


> Was talking to Xcuber and he dodn't live in Canada.


 
oh
btw icubemart can u upload the excel list of contestants


----------



## Vinny (Jul 7, 2011)

xcuber said:


> I'm sorry, but is this not your policy? : We will ship out your order either the day you ordered or the next day (depending on order day and time). I purchased exactly in the morning giving you sufficient time to package it along with other orders to drop off at your post office by the end of the day. Also, this is just straight out a lie.." The more cubes you buy, the less the shipping costs (doesn't have to be the same cube)." I calculated $19.80 for one cube, giving it approximately $3 for shipping. I calculated 2 cubes, approximately $6 for shipping. I have ordered from CubeDepot and the Oregon store and all of my orders arrived within 2 days and I live in the same state as iCubeMart.


 
So if his policy says that day OR THE NEXT DAY, why are you B**ching?


----------



## iCubeTime (Jul 7, 2011)

xcuber said:


> The cube was not in stock. I am only expressing my personal experience. I have no idea why you guys are defending iCubeMart so much. If iCubeMart was really reliable, one negative feedback shouldn't hurt the store's reputation.


 
Can I get your name and date of when you ordered so I can check your order?


----------



## iCubeTime (Jul 7, 2011)

timeless said:


> oh
> btw icubemart can u upload the excel list of contestants


 
Sorry, the list has everyone's emails and addresses. If you are talking about Section C, watch my "ACTUAL WINNERS" video for the list cuz i scroll down the list reeeaal slow for everyone to see


----------



## iCubeTime (Jul 7, 2011)

xcuber said:


> Check for what? I ordered from you 6-8 months ago and the package arrived 2 days after it was shipped..
> 
> 
> Excuse me? Did you even read the original post? How else am I supposed to respond to this thread? And I doubt your reputation would be ruined if you were truly a good guy...


 
I can still check the order. I'm just gonna see when you ordered and when I shipped it out. I'm curious


----------



## timeless (Jul 7, 2011)

iCubeTime said:


> Sorry, the list has everyone's emails and addresses. If you are talking about Section C, watch my "ACTUAL WINNERS" video for the list cuz i scroll down the list reeeaal slow for everyone to see


 
oh the real slow one shows zipcode which is the address too lol


----------



## iCubeTime (Jul 7, 2011)

but the excel sheet has the street and stuff so I can't upload it, sorry


----------



## choza244 (Jul 7, 2011)

Drake said:


> try to buy 5 cube4you core from cubedepot, and check the shipping price. Try to buy 5 from icubemart and check the price. Who win by far? Icubemart.



Shipping to my country is always cheaper from cubedepot, I have compared many times the same products and the shipping is cheaper from cubedepot


----------



## iCubeTime (Jul 7, 2011)

_"I'd rather not reveal my name, but why would you doubt the validity of my claim? If I was lying, would I not have made a more convoluted lie?"_

Oh okay then, I understand, then just private message me since if you ordered, I probably saw your name once already. I just wanna make sure cuz you are making excuses of not giving me your order information


----------



## Vinny (Jul 7, 2011)

So if it arrived at your house 2 days after it shipped... and if it shipped next day... it arrived at your doorstep in 3 days. Seeing how the shipping claims to arrive in 2-5 days, I don't see how iCubeMart isn't reliable.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm just asking............. do you ship to Canada now (dumb question but sorry) because on the shipping section, it says that the international doesn't apply to Canada. Sorry again for a dumb question..... I'm just wondering because I might buy some cubes and others


----------



## iCubeTime (Jul 7, 2011)

Pandadudex96 said:


> I'm just asking............. do you ship to Canada now (dumb question but sorry) because on the shipping section, it says that the international doesn't apply to Canada. Sorry again for a dumb question..... I'm just wondering because I might buy some cubes and others


 
Yeah, we ship to Canada now, the strike is over. And we actually have a separate shipping system for Canada


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jul 7, 2011)

iCubeTime said:


> Yeah, we ship to Canada now, the strike is over. And we actually have a separate shipping system for Canada



THANKS SO MUCH  i'M NOT CONFUSED ANYMORE. I maybe ordering soon when I get my mom to buy  have a good business


----------



## iCubeTime (Jul 7, 2011)

Pandadudex96 said:


> THANKS SO MUCH  i'M NOT CONFUSED ANYMORE. I maybe ordering soon when I get my mom to buy  have a good business


 
Cool, good luck with yo mom!! haha, and thanks


----------



## Vinny (Jul 7, 2011)

xcuber said:


> I live relatively near him.


 
So you're basically saying that if a store doesn't have your item at your doorstep in 3 days, you consider that a bad experience? I'd say that's extremely impatient of you and a bit farfetched, doesn't it?


----------



## iCubeTime (Jul 7, 2011)

xcuber said:


> I would, but I don't want this thread to hinder any future orders, should I order from your store again.


 
It won't hinder any future orders, don't worry.


----------



## timeless (Jul 7, 2011)

iCubeTime said:


> but the excel sheet has the street and stuff so I can't upload it, sorry


 
could u check if im in it? i had trouble signing up awhile go
lol i dont remember adding my address while registering tho


----------



## iCubeTime (Jul 7, 2011)

timeless said:


> could u check if im in it? i had trouble signing up awhile go
> lol i dont remember adding my address while registering tho


 
Definitely, just give me your name and I'll check it out right away


----------



## timeless (Jul 7, 2011)

iCubeTime said:


> Definitely, just give me your name and I'll check it out right away


 
pm sent


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 7, 2011)

Odd how it's so easy to understand you now...?


----------



## Vinny (Jul 7, 2011)

xcuber said:


> If you live in New Jersey and New York (CubeDepot) is closer to you than iCubeMart, and you order from CubeDepot and they'll ship to you in 3 days when it should've taken 2 days based on distance. Then you order from iCubeMart and they ship in 2 days. Ironic isn't it.


 
I'm not really sure what your point is... First off, CubeDepot has never shipped to me in 2 days out of the many orders I've placed. I just about always get it on the 3rd day. Second off, iCubeMart hasn't had the cube at my doorstep in two days, nor do I expect that. Even if CubeDepot gets it to my house on the fifth day, I STILL don't have a problem with that. I don't understand why your expectations are so high. You ordered your cube and had it in your hands within the time period of 2-5 days, yes? Then *WHAT IS THE PROBLEM?*


----------



## iCubeTime (Jul 7, 2011)

timeless said:


> pm sent


 
pm replied haha


----------



## Vinny (Jul 7, 2011)

xcuber said:


> CubeDepot is right there for you. And you don't expect iCubeMart to deliver in two days because of you are across the nation. I expected it to come in 2 days because I live relatively close to him. I needed it for a competition that was going to occur in 2 days. How would I know my cube would randomly break on a day like that. CubeDepot and Oregon were sold out when I tried purchasing that cube.


 
I'm surprised it took you that long to say that... So why would you try purchasing the cube from CubeDepot if you didn't expect it to arrive in two days? 

It's not iCubeMart's fault you didn't compensate for the fact your cube MIGHT not arrive the day or your competition. That would be YOUR fault. Jeffrey did his job: He shipped the cube to you within the expected time frame. You CAN'T call that unreliable and I can't emphasize that enough. You are being irrational.


----------



## iCubeTime (Jul 7, 2011)

xcuber said:


> Yo bro, have you been paying attention to what thread you're on son? I clearly stated my personal experience and opinion with iCubeMart. Read the first post of the thread before you start raging like a little kid, please. Peace out bro.
> 
> 
> P.S. you ignored my last sentence up above.


 I just don't understand why you won't let me check your order. I already said it won't hinder anything and just personal message me. what else might be the problem?


----------



## Vinny (Jul 7, 2011)

xcuber said:


> Yo bro, have you been paying attention to what thread you're on son? I clearly stated my personal experience and opinion with iCubeMart. Read the first post of the thread before you start raging like a little kid, please. Peace out bro.


 
So I'm raging like a little kid, while you're acting completely realistic. I'm sorry you can't think of some other stupid and illogical reply to my response, so you're going to pretend to go to bed. You have constantly been contradicting yourself throughout this and you're the one acting like a child. I am simply defending Jeffrey because I believe he runs a great store and deserves customers. I'm sorry you had an "unpleasant" experience with iCubeMart, but your experience is the same as any other experience every other customer has had. If iCubeMart's 3 day shipping STILL isn't fast enough for you, have fun ordering from Hong Kong and waiting multiple weeks for one package. 

But whatever. Peace out, _bro_.


----------



## iCubeTime (Jul 7, 2011)

Vinny said:


> So I'm raging like a little kid, while you're acting completely realistic. I'm sorry you can't think of some other stupid and illogical reply to my response, so you're going to pretend to go to bed. You have constantly been contradicting yourself throughout this and you're the one acting like a child. I am simply defending Jeffrey because I believe he runs a great store and deserves customers. I'm sorry you had an "unpleasant" experience with iCubeMart, but your experience is the same as any other experience every other customer has had. If iCubeMart's 3 day shipping STILL isn't fast enough for you, have fun ordering from Hong Kong and waiting multiple weeks for one package.
> 
> But whatever. Peace out, _bro_.


 
Don't let him rage you, I think we all can see he's being unrealistic. He only answers my questions with excuses


----------



## Vinny (Jul 7, 2011)

xcuber said:


> I don't have a problem with you or iCubeMart because I have ordered from iCubeMart once. The thread starter, spacepanda, just asked for the community's opinion and I'm not allowed to speak what I wish as it is implied from Vinny? My one time happened to be a one day delay and you apologized, and I accept it. But you can't change the fact that my cube was delayed and I'm free to state it to spacepanda. Not everything has to be positive. The cube I received in the mail was not broken or anything but I am still upset that I couldn't compete in that competition.


 
And I feel as if the feedback you are giving is unrealistic because your experience was a perfectly normal experience that shouldn't be considered unrealistic, and Jeffrey is receiving negative feedback for doing NOTHING wrong. Clearly, this isn't about the feedback anymore, this is an argument between you and everyone else. But if you want me to include some more feedback, I will (even though I'm not sure is Spacepande is reading this at this point):

I think iCubeMart.com is a GREAT cubing store. Jeffrey tries his best to stay involved and his store is constantly stocked up. There is a large diversity of products to choose from and the prices are reasonable. Shipping is always pleasant and arrives very quickly. 

And I'm sorry, I thought you were leaving, weren't you? You can pretend to leave again, but the little green dot next to your name tells us when you are online and when you are offline.


----------



## wontolla (Jul 7, 2011)

xcuber said:


> ...I am still upset that I couldn't compete in that competition.



Wasn't that your own fault? I mean, who orders a cube 2 days before a competition? Don't blame the vendor.


----------



## iCubeTime (Jul 7, 2011)

xcuber said:


> I don't have a problem with you or iCubeMart because I have ordered from iCubeMart once. The thread starter, spacepanda, just asked for the community's opinion and I'm not allowed to speak what I wish as it is implied from Vinny? My one time happened to be a one day delay and you apologized, and I accept it. But you can't change the fact that my cube was delayed and I'm free to state it to spacepanda. Not everything has to be positive. The cube I received in the mail was not broken or anything but I am still upset that I couldn't compete in that competition.


 
Understood, but the next time you want a new cube for a competition, it would be better to order weeks before it takes place because you need time to break it in and just to be safe. It was not delayed, I met my requirements. Sometimes your cube is shipped out the day after. And for the record, I've never ever shipped out an order late one day if it's placed in the morning (except for pre-orders of course). I checked


----------



## teller (Jul 7, 2011)

I usually order from CubeDepot, but iCubeMart had the Zhan Chi and FIII which I am eager to get my hands on, so I am giving them a spin.


----------



## iCubeTime (Jul 7, 2011)

xcuber said:


> Peace out doesn't necessarily mean I'm leaving. If it is unreallistic, then why would one negative feedback ruin the store? Why make a big fuss if I view it my way, is it because you only want to see the answer you would only accept? No, it isn't. By the way, why do you keep bringing up stores located in China, it does not make relevance to this topic.


 
I think this is what everyone's trying to say: you keep saying your experience was a bad one even though its perfectly normal to everyone else. We all understand that you are upset, but next time you want a cube before a competition, please order it with more time to spare.


----------



## iCubeTime (Jul 7, 2011)

xcuber said:


> It was placed in the morning. We are in the same time zone, so I would know.


 
But this never happened


----------



## Vinny (Jul 7, 2011)

xcuber said:


> Peace out doesn't necessarily mean I'm leaving. If it is unreallistic, then why would one negative feedback ruin the store? Why make a big fuss if I view it my way, is it because you only want to see the answer you would only accept? No, it isn't. By the way, why do you keep bringing up stores located in China, it does not make relevance to this topic.


 
If peace out doesn't mean goodbye, then what were you inferring?

I don't understand what goes on in your mind... I don't think any of this is related to the beginning topic, as I said: it's become an argument. If you keep mentioning how "this isn't related to the topic," then why do you continue to debate with me? 

I keep bringing up Chinese stores because most of THOSE stores are the kind of stores that deserve negative feedback (in my opinion). Your "horrific" experience was not at the fault of iCubeMart's shipping, it was YOUR fault for not accounting the circumstance of your cube not making it in on time. If Jeffrey's store says it will be at your house within 2-5 days, you cannot logically expect it to be there in 2 days and not consider the fact it just MIGHT be there the 3rd, 4th, or 5th day. That doesn't deserve negative feedback. 

I have a question. If a package of cookies tells you to bake them for 8-10 minutes, would you take them out on the 8th minute and, if they weren't cooked to your liking, would you complain?

And please, answer all of my questions this time.


----------



## iCubeTime (Jul 7, 2011)

xcuber said:


> Then back to Vinny's statement, "WHAT'S YOUR PROBLEM?"
> 
> The problem is that I'm not allowed to speak from my own words? Would you rather want me to say lies about something that I don't find true? If you want me to lie, then I can say that iCubeMart is the BEST store in the world just because Vinny says so.


 
You can have your opinion, no doubt. We aren't saying, "Hey!! Your opinion is wrong!!" We are saying, "Okay, but this is normal" and you keep saying its not


----------



## Vinny (Jul 7, 2011)

xcuber said:


> Depends on the watts on the oven. Technology is always advancing so ovens with more watts would be released and the cookie dough recipe would be wrong and it could mean that it could burn at 10 minutes.


 
I'm sorry, back to what you keep repeating. THAT'S NOT ON TOPIC. I was giving you an analogy.

In this circumstance, it depends on Jeffery's schedule. Not everyone has the time to sit in front of a computer refreshing a page waiting for an order to come in, then running to the door to go ship it out to you like you're some sort of king or something.

*And great job avoiding almost everything I just said in that post.*


----------



## Vinny (Jul 7, 2011)

xcuber said:


> Vinny says my opinion is unrealistic when it's still my opinion. You can disagree with it and say I don't think you're right and okay, fine. Vinny keeps bringing up the topic of showing me more good feedbacks. He wants to prove me wrong when I am entitled to my opinion.


 
And I'm not trying to prove you wrong at all. I'm trying to have you understand how ridiculous you are acting. You're blaming Jeffrey for something he did correctly. He did his job, so he doesn't need negative feedback.


----------



## iCubeTime (Jul 7, 2011)

yea, thats what i was trying to say


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 7, 2011)

Am I the only one refreshing this page to hear what's next in this "argument/debate" thing?


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 7, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> Am I the only one refreshing this page to hear what's next in this "argument/debate" thing?


 
Nope.


----------



## Vinny (Jul 7, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> Am I the only one refreshing this page to hear what's next in this "argument/debate" thing?


 
Guilty. Actually I have FunnyJunk open in another tab and I refresh this page every few pictures.


----------



## iCubeTime (Jul 7, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> Am I the only one refreshing this page to hear what's next in this "argument/debate" thing?


 
no, im doing that too


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 7, 2011)

I am (no joke) lol-ing in real life. 

Go ahead and share your opinion, xcuber, but it was kind of dumb of you to order it two days before...


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 7, 2011)

Common! I see you all are online, but aren't posting anything! Don't be so proactive!


----------



## JyH (Jul 7, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> Am I the only one refreshing this page to hear what's next in this "argument/debate" thing?


 
tl;dr


----------



## Vinny (Jul 7, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> Common! I see you all are online, but aren't posting anything! Don't be so proactive!


 
I'm waiting for a response. I'm excited for this one.


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 7, 2011)

JyH said:


> tl;dr


 
catch up from page like 7-8 or something...


----------



## choza244 (Jul 7, 2011)

xcuber said:


> i order tuesday post officy open . it no matter icubemart pack or no , icubemart shipped all one ? no? i think no cubemart go back post oficy alot time a day ship cube



Did you learn english in just 4 hours?? WOW


----------



## iCubeTime (Jul 7, 2011)

xcuber said:


> Infer? you mean imply. Peace out is definitely slang for just stop and let it go for both sides, and yet you still reply with a statement that disses my opinion. I'm free to give my honest opinion whether you like it or not. iCubeMart doesn't need negative feedback? Is that way you keep replying? So if negative feedback isn't welcomed where does it belong? You can't blame a person for not giving positive feedback just because it'll be good money for the store. I happen to be one customer that was dissatisfied with the shipping price and shipping date as I stated earlier and you won't accept it and telling me to go buy from stores in China. If you lived in China, would you buy from American stores? From the view of citizens in China, American stores should get the negative feedback. So stop being biased.


 
We respect your opinion, put what happened to you is perfectly normal, just keep that in mind


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 7, 2011)

choza244 said:


> Did you learn english in just 4 hours?? WOW


 
I posted that earlier... I guess most people are like: tl;dr...


----------



## wontolla (Jul 7, 2011)

I should be sleeping by now and tomorrow I will be late for school.

I will create a thread to blame you xcuber.


----------



## Vinny (Jul 7, 2011)

xcuber said:


> Infer? you mean imply. Peace out is definitely slang for just stop and let it go for both sides, and yet you still reply with a statement that disses my opinion. I'm free to give my honest opinion whether you like it or not. iCubeMart doesn't need negative feedback? Is that way you keep replying? So if negative feedback isn't welcomed where does it belong? You can't blame a person for not giving positive feedback just because it'll be good money for the store. I happen to be one customer that was dissatisfied with the shipping price and shipping date as I stated earlier and you won't accept it and telling me to go buy from stores in China. If you lived in China, would you buy from American stores? From the view of citizens in China, American stores should get the negative feedback. So stop being biased.


 
If anything, I'm pretty sure you're the one acting biased because you're upset about your competition. I am defending Jeffrey because you are blaming him for basically doing his job. Online stores should receive negative feedback when they do something wrong. For example, if I were to order a cube and, a month later, I still didn't receive it when the store states it would be their in a week, that is to the point where I would give some form of negative feedback. If a storeowner doesn't reply to any of your emails, then I would give negative feedback for poor communication. If somebody were to ship me the wrong item and refused to refund me, they would receive negative feedback. If a storeowner shipped the incorrect order to me and then agreed to send the correct order, I would give them positive feedback, because they made ONE MISTAKE, but they were willing to fix it. What you are asking from Jeffrey is that he ship the cube to you THE SAME DAY YOU ORDERED IT where it does not say he will do that anywhere. You received your cube on the 3rd day. The last time I checked, I'm pretty sure the number 3 lies IN BETWEEN the numbers 2 and 5, that's common sense. You are leaving negative feedback of the shipping time when the item was shipped to you WITHIN THE GIVEN TIME FRAME. You made a stupid choice ordering a cube 2 days before a competition and you are blaming the storeowner for your mistake. 



xcuber said:


> Infer? you mean imply.



And WTF is this? One moment you can barely speak English, and now you're replacing my words?


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 7, 2011)

Everybody take a deep breath and...


----------



## Vinny (Jul 7, 2011)

xcuber said:


> Go ahead, I do not care if I get banned. My opinion to spacepanda is firm. You act as if one opinion will harm his decision of deciding whether to purchase or not. Believe it or not, I will be the one who will surpass Feliks Zemdegs. Started cubing 7 months ago and currently sub 10


 
Hence again, you did a FANTASTIC job of avoiding EVERYTHING I just threw out you. I'm enjoying this, I don't want you to leave yet.


----------



## wontolla (Jul 7, 2011)

xcuber said:


> Believe it or not, I will be the one who will surpass Feliks Zemdegs.



Come on man, I was preparing to go to bed, now I have to stay, you are very entertaining.


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 7, 2011)

If you were cool about it, and had a good reason to give negative feedback to iCubeMart, then that's fine! But not only are you giving a bad reason, you are also faking to not know English, and also you stated something like "And so I couldn't compete in the competition, since I didn't get the cube" SO how are you Sub-10 already, if you don't have a cube?


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 7, 2011)

xcuber said:


> Go ahead, I do not care if I get banned. My opinion to spacepanda is firm. You act as if one opinion will harm his decision of deciding whether to purchase or not. Believe it or not, I will be the one who will surpass Feliks Zemdegs. Started cubing 7 months ago and currently sub 10


 
sure...
do you practice 24/7


----------



## iCubeTime (Jul 7, 2011)

xcuber said:


> Yeah dude, I instantly learned English in 6 hours.


 
Cool, post your method online and you will get famous!! its really cool. but i think everyone thinks something is going on, you're avoiding vinny and my questions for proof and now you know engilsh better than all of us. i really dont want to say this but i think all your posts were saying cubedepot is better and you just joined today. guys, get what im getting at?


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 7, 2011)

xcuber said:


> Did all of that really happen Vinny? I don't think so, therefore, scenarios are useless.


 
huh?

now his english is too complicated for me 

actually i suck at english


----------



## gundamslicer (Jul 7, 2011)

Drake said:


> Like tall said both are good, but icubemart is the newest it they made a good reputation very very fast, and yeah it's a really good cubing store, and i am not just saying that cause i am the admin there lol . And if your not satiffied from your order, for certain reason, it's probably cause your the guy with the less luck in the world lol.


 


ltsurge said:


> sure...
> do you practice 24/7



I practice 2400/7... That's nothing


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 7, 2011)

xcuber said:


> By the way, iCubeMart, you are lying about not shipping a day late. My receipt says so. Check your database 6-8 months ago, if you can find the day you shipped late you would know who I am.



just asking if this was so long ago why didn't you bring it up earlier?


----------



## gundamslicer (Jul 7, 2011)

He's human, everyone is... If everything was perfect,then there would be no point in life....


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 7, 2011)

xcuber said:


> You don't think I bought cubes after that? I'm not planning to compete for another 3 months. When I do, it'll be my first one.


 
No, I mean BEFORE that. If you knew how to solve it, and were going into competition, you should ALREADY have a cube, yes?


----------



## Vinny (Jul 7, 2011)

So xcuber, feel free to respond to my post. You know, the one right at the top of this page.


----------



## choza244 (Jul 7, 2011)

xcuber said:


> Believe it or not, I will be the one who will surpass Feliks Zemdegs


 
maybe you are the guy from that video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XTNud0ky6uc&feature=player_embedded


----------



## gundamslicer (Jul 7, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> No, I mean BEFORE that. If you knew how to solve it, and were going into competition, you should ALREADY have a cube, yes?


 
Hes sub 10 right? Wouldn't he have a speedcube by then? Hmmmm-.-


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 7, 2011)

xcuber said:


> Storebought, learned everything on it.


 
Then why not compete with that?


----------



## choza244 (Jul 7, 2011)

xcuber said:


> Lol. I don't memorize scrambles, so stop trolling. Thanks


 
stop trolling?.... me????? LOL WTF!!


----------



## iCubeTime (Jul 7, 2011)

xcuber said:


> By the way, iCubeMart, you are lying about not shipping a day late. My receipt says so. Check your database 6-8 months ago, if you can find the day you shipped late you would know who I am.


 
Okay that was my mistake but the problem is, you ordered it late so its your fault you were disappointed.


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 7, 2011)

maybe we should move this conversation to another thread...

i don't think jeffery's reputation has been changed


----------



## gundamslicer (Jul 7, 2011)

Why not just close this thread? We have had our fun here


----------



## SpacePanda15 (Jul 7, 2011)

xcuber. I, topic creator, condemn you a troll!

P.S. I am honored Jeffery posted on my thread! You have great prices and shipping for v-cubes.  Will also be getting a Zhan Chi.


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 7, 2011)

xcuber said:


> Why would I have purchased a cube then?


 
What are you talking about? COMPLETELY off topic. 

YOUR STORY:
You learn how to solve the cube on a rubiks brand,
next you sign up for a competition, 
two days before that, you order a cube from icubemart, hoping to get it in time,
then, as you didnt get your cube from icubemart, you dont compete in the comp with your rubiks brand that you're always used,
then you start cubing a lot for 7 months and are already sub-10 and are confident that u will beat the WR,
Then you go on this forum, and FINALLY (after 7 months) talk about how BAD icubemart is for getting the cube to you 3 days after you ordered, not 2 like you should expect.
Oh yeah, and you also learn complete english after a few hours...(what happened to your TRANSLATING friend?)

any more you would like me to add?


----------



## gundamslicer (Jul 7, 2011)

SpacePanda15 said:


> xcuber. I, topic creator, condemn you a troll!
> 
> P.S. I am honored Jeffery posted on my thread! You have great prices and shipping for v-cubes.  Will also be getting a Zhan Chi.


 
Jeffery has contributed to the cubing world A lot because he keeps us informed of new cubes. He's awesome


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 7, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> If you're trying to submit negative feedback, it's assumed you want to affect ICubeMart's reputation.
> 
> 
> 
> So, you're not disappointed anymore?



yeah you go get him 

jks


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 7, 2011)

ltsurge said:


> yeah you go get him
> 
> jks


 
Do you have anything useful to contribute?


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 7, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> Do you have anything useful to contribute?


 
nope


----------



## iCubeTime (Jul 7, 2011)

xcuber said:


> Not a troll, if Jeffrey accepted that it was his problem. He just admitted it right now.


 
No, I said it was my mistake that I said you joined today. I don't think I'll be posting in this thread today anymore, I'm going to go back orders ya'll  But im gonna refresh


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 7, 2011)

iCubeTime said:


> P.S. Haha, thanks! Make me feel so special!! This thread has been a blast  I hope we will be able to impress you every time and remember, it will be shipped either the day you order or the next ))


 
I really like you cuz your FUN! Your videos are hilarious, but still straight to your point and professional. Good job!


----------



## Vinny (Jul 7, 2011)

xcuber said:


> What post my son, the top of this page is my post.


 


Clayy9 said:


> That was my fault; I deleted my post causing Vinny's to move back a page.


 
Still waiting for that response, _son_.


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 7, 2011)

this is the most fun I've had in days...


----------



## iCubeTime (Jul 7, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> I really like you cuz your FUN! Your videos are hilarious, but still straight to your point and professional. Good job!


 
Thanks! man, thanks for all the support. if you think im hilarious, catch me at a comp, I'm usually fully myself in one of those. I seriously gotta pack orders now, imma b sleeping late. i promise whoever ordered today im packing their order today, dont want another xcuber


----------



## Vinny (Jul 7, 2011)

This has been a really fun thread. I'm gonna go, though. I'm starving, tired, and my internet's lagging. I'll check this tomorrow, and I'll be expecting that response, xcuber.  Don't disappoint me.


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 7, 2011)

I find it hilarious that you all say that ur going, And ur still on... Except for jeffery that is.


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 7, 2011)

Who keeps deleting their posts?



collinbxyz said:


> I find it hilarious that you all say that ur going, And ur still... Except for jeffery that is.


 
I never said I was leaving...


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 7, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> Who keeps deleting their posts?
> 
> 
> 
> I never said I was leaving...


 
probably xcuber?

oh, and I just meant everyone in general...


----------



## gundamslicer (Jul 7, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> I find it hilarious that you all say that ur going, And ur still on... Except for jeffery that is.


 
Cuz we haven't had a good argument since rubiksgod.


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 7, 2011)

gundamslicer said:


> Cuz we haven't had a good argument since rubiksgod.


 
Oh, don't even talk about _that_ now!

lol, xcuber had like 30 posts, and now its like 8. (probably less by the time you see this though)


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 7, 2011)

Why is xcuber deleting their posts? Wait, never mind.

EDIT: Down to 0, now.


----------



## gundamslicer (Jul 7, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> Why is xcuber deleting their posts? Wait, never mind.
> 
> EDIT: Down to 0, now.


 
Is it him or a mod?


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 7, 2011)

gundamslicer said:


> Is it him or a mod?


 
I'm not sure, but I think that if it was a mod, they would just close the thread.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 7, 2011)

MEANWHILE ON SESAME STREET.


Spoiler


----------



## Olji (Jul 7, 2011)

Lol, good time I managed to catch up with this just now, didn't miss anything important I hope xD


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 7, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> MEANWHILE ON SESAME STREET.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 
Fail link.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 7, 2011)

No, you fail.


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 7, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> No, you fail.


 
Even posting "http://static2.fjcdn.com/thumbnails/comments/18/01/18011021_a275_d80b.gif" into the address bar doesn't work.

EDIT: Okay, it seems to be my browser. Works on IE, not on Chrome.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 7, 2011)

Does for me.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm making a note of everyone who was mean or stupid or useless in this thread. If you are banned "randomly" in the future, remember this thread.


----------

